# Bye, Bye Chrome



## smoke665

I switched over to Firefox some time ago on computers, but left Chrome on tablets and cells. Might be time to make a switch there as well. Google Just Gave 2 Billion Chrome Users A Reason To Switch To Firefox


----------



## Soocom1

We have to use Chrome at work for the time keeping systems. 
The people here in the higher levels I think are on the Google take it in side because of "incentives" from Google that allows them to do certain things. 

Those incentives are hard to ignore in cash strapped budgets. 
So were stuck.


----------



## Jeff15

I used Chrome for many years but for the last 12 months, I have been using Edge..


----------



## smoke665

Soocom1 said:


> We have to use Chrome at work for the time keeping systems.
> The people here in the higher levels I think are on the Google take it in side because of "incentives" from Google that allows them to do certain things.
> 
> Those incentives are hard to ignore in cash strapped budgets.
> So were stuck.



They maybe exempt. The article says enterprise users won't be affected


----------



## Soocom1

smoke665 said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to use Chrome at work for the time keeping systems.
> The people here in the higher levels I think are on the Google take it in side because of "incentives" from Google that allows them to do certain things.
> 
> Those incentives are hard to ignore in cash strapped budgets.
> So were stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They maybe exempt. The article says enterprise users won't be affectec6
Click to expand...

County Gov. 

and yes were Enterprise because the commish was given an incentive to use it.


----------



## Dao

Jeff15 said:


> I used Chrome for many years but for the last 12 months, I have been using Edge..



If you are using Windows insider edition, you may try the new Edge based on Chromium  (The Chromium Projects, opensource project behind Google Chrome)  And yes, the new Edge browser is based on Chromoim (Chromium-Powered Edge Browser Now Available for Testing)

And some Chrome extension may even works with Edge (How to install Chrome extensions in Chromium Edge on Windows 10)


----------



## smoke665

@gk fotografie interesting on the alternate browsers. DW and I use several if the Google apps that synch between us, so the ability to cut all ties is limited. The most recent changes to MS Edge are starting to make it more attractive.

A side note on the search engines, I use Google predominately and Mcafee security. If you turn on Mcafee safe browsing it switches your preferred search engine to Yahoo. Went round and round with Mcafee support over it. Only solution is to turn off the safe browsing.


----------



## Warhorse

Jeff15 said:


> I used Chrome for many years but for the last 12 months, I have been using Edge..


I too am very pleased with Edge. I am retired, and only use my PC at home.


----------



## smoke665

Warhorse said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used Chrome for many years but for the last 12 months, I have been using Edge..
> 
> 
> 
> I too am very pleased with Edge. I am retired, and only use my PC at home.
Click to expand...


I quit using edge and chrome as a browser when I started having problems with how they rendered colors. The images in the browsers weren't matching what I saw in Lr. Switched to Firefox no problems.


----------



## 480sparky

I've been using Firefox for years.  Was using AdBlock Plus, but switched to uBlock about a year ago.


----------



## Original katomi

Sits reads and scratches head.... still using the std windows web browser on pc and what ever the I pad uses
Never knew there were so many options


----------



## Derrel

I have about had it with Google, and on my Android phone I got rid of all the Google garbage that was loaded on it. On my iPhone,I do not use anything from Google. To me it seems like Google is trying to insert itself into places where it does not belong.


----------



## smoke665

@Derrel Unfortunately it seems like all of the tech companies are following that model. I just went through my relatively new laptop deleating all the bloatware.


----------



## Soocom1

Get use to it. The current Fed. Gov. "crackdown" on Gggle is smoke and mirrors. 

They keep ASKING for US gov. control and breakup. 

Why would that be? Unless they benefit somehow.


----------



## AlanKlein

Jeff15 said:


> I used Chrome for many years but for the last 12 months, I have been using Edge..



Why?  What's better about Edge?


----------



## Derrel

Google search, Google maps, Google play, Google store,Google music, You Tube owned by Google, what else???


----------



## Dao

It is hard to avoid google.  Even if you are not using google products directly, but somehow, you maybe using it service indirectly via other apps, services or ads.   When you visit a site and you need to click the box to tell the site you are not a Robot.  That is reCAPTCHA v2 by Google.   And the v3 will not even need web user to click anything.  Some apps may use Google backend services as well.   If you use a App that require location, it is possible that is using the Google Map service.     Also,  by visiting thephotoforum.com, you need to load the jquery js file from google.  So google knows your IP when visiting this site.  On top of that, some of the webfonts used in this site are also from Google.  Of course, Google Ads service is available everywhere including this site.

So for me, I am not too worry about it.     Of course, it does not mean it is right.  But ...  you know.


----------



## Derrel

From 2011 until 2019,  are used Safari as my web browser, but last year I bought YouTube TV, which google does not permit to run on safari, but which instead Google requires me to use chrome. Chrome has proven itself to be Little more than an average web browser.


----------



## Derrel

Chrome has proven itself to be pathetically slow when saving  web pages, often taking two or three minutes to save even very small short webpages. I never had this problem before with Safari. On large webpages which have lots of text, I have found the chrome takes up to 10 minutes to download the content in the background.


----------



## AlanKlein

I use Chrome and Google maps to create multi stop (up to ten stops)  trips on my desktop.  I then save it as a Chrome link.  The Chrome link is then available in Google Maps on my Android cell phone which I then can use in my car to navigate.  I haven;t tried to see if the Google map with multi stops is available on my car's Android Auto app.  Single stops work so I would assume multi stops would work too since its driven by the cellphone Google map app.  But all of this adds convenience to navigating around.


----------



## smoke665

@Derrel have you tried Firefox? I run YouTube, Google maps, Yahoo finance, Google calender, and others in Firefox with no issues. I'm not a fan of Chrome.


----------



## Derrel

Yes, I have tried Firefox once or twice before. Maybe it is time to revisit it.


----------



## dennybeall

I use Firefox as my goto browser. A very few websites don't show photos with Firefox and I have to go to Edge or IE, but that's rare. (Garmin  GPS unit) I frequently just snap a photo of the GPS screen to identify a set of real estate or location photos.


----------



## Dao

Derrel said:


> Yes, I have tried Firefox once or twice before. Maybe it is time to revisit it.


Yes, give it a try. Firefox is my main browser especially I also have Linux desktop.  I said main browser instead of only browser simply because sometimes I came across some sites that did not work well with firefox.   To be honest, nothing is perfect.  The best browser is the one you like to use to most and that maybe different from others.


----------



## smoke665

@Dao I have both Edge and Chrome still loaded because I too have come across a few sites that would just not work with Firefox.


----------



## Braineack

smoke665 said:


> I switched over to Firefox some time ago on computers, but left Chrome on tablets and cells. Might be time to make a switch there as well. Google Just Gave 2 Billion Chrome Users A Reason To Switch To Firefox



it's because Microsoft is going chromium over Edge.  So, monopolies gotta monopoly.


----------



## Jeff G

I've been using the Opera browser on my desktop for a couple of years, and have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## smoke665

Hmmm. Mozilla Firefox now stops websites, advertisers from tracking you


----------



## BasilFawlty

I try to avoid Google in any way shape of form, except where absolutely necessary.  My Browser - Safari (Sometimes Opera or Fire Fox)


----------

